
Bevel – 3D Photography for Any Smartphone or Tablet (Kickstarter) - Gys
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/matterandform/bevel-3d-photography-for-any-smartphone-or-tablet
======
Gys
Sounds great but few technical details are given. For example how it works. In
the video is a glimpse of a red laser beam (moving slowly...). But in that
case I doubt the result could be full color ?

